# OK to use Boot Disk from another computer?



## NotCompSavvy (Dec 10, 2008)

In our small office, we have one computer which suddenly won't start up now. I feel like re-installing boot disk might fix it. Is it ok to create a boot disk on another computer to use on this one?  All computers have Windows 98.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

There should be no problem.

Zee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and click the "Windows98 Boot Floppy" link to download the *win98_img.exe* file.

After it's downloaded and saved, insert a blank floppy disk in its drive, then double-click the file to start the extraction process into the floppy disk.

Once the extraction process completes, you'll have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk that contains the generic CDROM drivers and the FDISK.EXE and FORMAT.COM files.

It works great for doing a fdisk and format of a hard drive and then doing a fresh install of Windows 98 and Windows ME.

It also automatically assigns the letter X to the CDROM drive so there's no guessing what letter to enter when typing in DOS commands.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

When you say it wont start up, how far does it get?
Does it get past the BIOS 'power on self test'? do you get the single 'all is ok' bios beep? or do you get other beeps or nothing at all?

Does it get to the stage where windows starts to load ?

Just saying 'wont startup' isnt much for us to go on I am afraid, we need more info


----------



## NotCompSavvy (Dec 10, 2008)

Instead of just using a boot disk to fix the problem, my boss got a copy of Windows 98 from someone and re-installed it on my computer. It basically wiped out everything on my computer. Now, among other problems, the computer does not recognize the external modem. (The modem is listed and the driver is up-to-date.) I even tried removing it and adding it as new hardware. Any suggestions.


----------



## NotCompSavvy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help, flavallee. Will I be able to do this if the computer has been wiped out by re-installing Windoes 98?



flavallee said:


> Go here and click the "Windows98 Boot Floppy" link to download the *win98_img.exe* file.
> 
> After it's downloaded and saved, insert a blank floppy disk in its drive, then double-click the file to start the extraction process into the floppy disk.
> 
> ...


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Go to www.driverguide.com. It is free, but you must register to use it, you should be able to locate the driver there.
Also, If you want to know everything on the computer,, including license/key numbers etc d/l and use the free small program www.belarc.com. I keep a hard copy of this for each of our computers.
Vicks


----------

